# Dringend: Wer kennt Goetz Rad Sport aus Neuwied?



## kroiterfee (27. November 2006)

moin!

wer kennt den laden?

bitte per pn an mich!

danke


----------



## privy (27. November 2006)

hast du noch mehr daten? bin aus neuwied aber von diesem laden habe ich bisher noch nichts gehört .

privy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (27. November 2006)

ie einzigen daten die ich noch habe wären die plz vielelicht kannman es da bissel eingrenzen: 56564...

ich such den verkäufer der meinen rahmen 1998 oder so verkauft hat. ich brauch ne quittung darüber...


----------



## privy (28. November 2006)

die plz ist die der kernstadt neuwied. werde gleich mal ein bekannten fragen, ob ihm der name götz radsport geläufig ist.

privy


----------



## Radkraxler (28. November 2006)

Hallo, 

also der Radladen sagt mir gar nichts!
Es gab mal eine Filiale von Fahrrad Franz in Neuwied, ansonsten nur Jakuba in der Stadt, Ortsteil Torney Radsport Pries, und früher mal das Trettlager in Niederbieber.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## privy (28. November 2006)

habe mich mal umgehört und der name "götz rad sport" ist gänzlich unbekannt, leider .


privy


----------



## Klaus Goerg (29. November 2006)

hallo,

kann eigentlich nur der Radladen in der Ringstraße ( ehemalige Molkerei ) gewesen sein. Dieses Geschäft gibt es seit einigen Jahren schon nicht mehr.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------

